# Some questions regarding your Bible usage.



## Username3000 (Feb 14, 2015)

I would like to hear people's views on studying the Bible, with regards to the number and type of Bibles used, and also the reasons why they have such practices. This is meant to refer exclusively to translations, and not the word of God in the original languages.

Do you have only one Bible that you use in every context?

Do you have one main Bible, but supplement it with other translations when you study?

Do you use a different Bible in every context (home study, public worship, etc.)?

Do you have a different primary Bible every year, few years, etc.? Or are you using the same Bible that you have been using for decades?

Do you use mainly a text-only Bible? Do you use mainly a study Bible?


I am at the point where I just want one primary Bible that I use in all situations, and thereby grow to know it inside and out (i.e. instinctively know where certain passages are on the page because I am so familiar with the Bible). For too long I have been changing which Bible I use at any given time, and I am convinced that this does not do me any good. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Feb 14, 2015)

I have several
A greek interlinear, an esv, a NKJV and some others 
on line use net bible and bible gateway (which have many translations) 


I mostly use the greek interlinear and NKJV for church but would also use an ESV
I mostly use the cheapest bible I own to scribe on for devotional

I would like a Hebrew interlinear but it would probably be too big
maybe I should get a kindle

Pictures and charts are a distraction for me. Well written notes and such help some
If it was a bible for a unbeliever or new believer or for an unbeliever in a group exploratory study I would add a few maps and maybe a dictionary
just enough to look up some things but not too much


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 14, 2015)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Do you have only one Bible that you use in every context?


No



E.R. CROSS said:


> Do you have one main Bible, but supplement it with other translations when you study?


Yes. I use translations relying upon the Byzantine manuscript tradition.



E.R. CROSS said:


> Do you use a different Bible in every context (home study, public worship, etc.)?


Yes, as I often consult Hebrew and Greek translations depending upon context.



E.R. CROSS said:


> Do you have a different primary Bible every year, few years, etc.? Or are you using the same Bible that you have been using for decades?


No. I use the same bible.



E.R. CROSS said:


> Do you use mainly a text-only Bible? Do you use mainly a study Bible?


I use both types quite often.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2015)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Do you have only one Bible that you use in every context?
> 
> Do you have one main Bible, but supplement it with other translations when you study?
> 
> ...



None of the above.


----------



## Logan (Feb 14, 2015)

I mainly read the ESV but also go to the KJV for private devotions some times.

This year for family worship I decided to read from the Geneva 1599. I like its good, earthy language, and I want our children to be familiarized with older English words.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Feb 14, 2015)

E.R. CROSS said:


> I would like to hear people's views on studying the Bible, with regards to the number and type of Bibles used, and also the reasons why they have such practices. This is meant to refer exclusively to translations, and not the word of God in the original languages.
> 
> Do you have only one Bible that you use in every context?
> 
> ...



*I always use one of my AVs
*No
*Only different AVs
*Only different AVs
*Both, about 50/50

As for reasoning, I've used the AV for about 35 years and I really like it.


----------



## KeithW (Feb 14, 2015)

I have been a Christian for 30 years. For private reading I switch back and forth between KJV and NIV (1984) every few years. I have found my mind remembers best if I don't try to use too many different translations. It turns out my mind remembers best the phrasing of the KJV. And I've been exposed to it so long the language style does not slow me down at all.

For studying I try to do most of it in the KJV. This has both practical and conscience aspects. The practical aspect is the electronic study tools I use are all directly linked together through the KJV, and most of the reference materials are old enough to be only KJV. I do also consult other translations. 

For conscience sake, I have a long time friend who is KJV Only so communicate with him in KJV. For the rare occasion when I lead a Bible study group I always use the NIV (1984). Some in the group use the NLT (gasp!) and most of the people there simply cannot follow the language of the KJV.

While one of my Bibles is a study Bible, I have only learned 2 things from the notes in it in the last 20 years, so I stopped using the study notes a long time ago.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 14, 2015)

I mainly use the ESV translation, but use several different actual books: one on my desk, a pocket-sized to carry around, a study Bible for when I want to consult notes, one in my box of teaching supplies, one that stays at the dinner table, one in my briefcase, one on my phone. So I don't know passages based on what part of the page they're found on; I know them by chapter and verse.

I often still use the 1984 NIV when I'm teaching younger children. They find it considerably easier to follow than the ESV.

I'll consult a commentary if I have a question about wording, or I'll sometimes check an interlinear to see what the Greek says (though I trust translators and commentators to have a better grasp of what a passage means in Greek than I ever will).

I generally consult other translations only if I'm quoting Scripture in some writing and want phrasing that works better with what I'm saying, or want the traditional sound of the KJV.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 14, 2015)

I also have three of these that I have handy (car, sofa, dining room table) when I run across some verses cited in a book, paper, etc., I may be reading for quick reference:

Amazon.com : Franklin BIB-475 Electronic parallel KJV and NIV Bible with Holman Bible Dictionary : Electronic Reference Devices : Electronics

Equivalent versions can be had found for the older version above much cheaper, e.g.,
https://www.franklin.com/bibles


----------



## johnny (Feb 15, 2015)

I do not read a hard copy bible or even take one to church. (however)

I have been listening to the Bible on headphones every working day for six to eight hours a day for over twelve years.
And my wife and I (often during times of intense grief) will also play the bible next to our bed and fall asleep to it.
I am addicted to the bible and I choose jobs that allow me to listen to it constantly (a taxi driver, delivery driver, storeman)
I am currently listening to it in latin as well as English, (I have settled on NASB but have used KJV NET and ESV with logos)

Before IPODS I made up mini disks of the NET Bible and before that portable CD players (but this is going back even further)
I have also sang the bible while listening (for years I did this) without Gods word I literally cannot live, (my life falls apart)

God has been very gracious to me in allowing me to continue in this habit with my Bosses approval since I now work as a storeman and listen to the bible on headphones hidden in my beanie (I work inside a fridge) 
All this listening has led me here to the puritanboard and into the reformed faith, for I believed that one scripture 
"I stand at the door and knock, if anyone hears my voice" and I said Lord Jesus Christ I'm Listening, 
please please please help me...

I will say one more important thing,

The Holy Spirit desires sanctification and all this listening did not help one iota until I started obeying.
(I was really hoping that it would make me a more spiritual person but I was so deceived to think that way)
One good effect of all the constant listening is that combined with good theology and obedience 
I can generally smell a rat, which is why I love this forum, (there are no rats here)

((please forgive my obsessive compulsive bible disorder and do not take it away from me))


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 15, 2015)

No to the above


----------



## deleteduser99 (Feb 15, 2015)

E.R. CROSS said:


> I would like to hear people's views on studying the Bible, with regards to the number and type of Bibles used, and also the reasons why they have such practices. This is meant to refer exclusively to translations, and not the word of God in the original languages.
> 
> Do you have only one Bible that you use in every context?
> 
> ...



I use the ESV for private worship, family worship, and for reading in public worship. If I want further insight on a passage I will compare translations.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 15, 2015)

Beginning January 1st I began the M'Cheyne One Year Bible Reading Plan (PDF link) . I've been sticking with it and liking it very much. I use a AV text Bible for the reading, and supplement that with the study notes in the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible, and those in a NKJV MacArthur Study Bible. I read all the notes in both study Bibles pertaining to the assigned reading for that day.

Prior to that I used John MacArthur's method in How To Study The Bible in a formal way, and/or sporadically reading various books of the Bible depending on my interest at the time. I've got the usual English translations, AV, Geneva, ASV, NASB, NKJV, ESV, and even a NLT. I am more fond of the 1984 NIV for deciphering difficult passages in the AV than any of the aforementioned English translations. 

Not that the others are not good, and readable, but the NIV '84 is in plain old American English, and that is what I am.  I prefer the AV for general reading and study, probably because @ 66 years old, I feel like that is what the Bible is 'supposed to be like, sound like, but use the NKJV in the pew because that is what my pastor preaches from 99% of the time.


----------



## Username3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for all the feedback everyone. It is interesting that each person has their own method and practice. Thinking about these things makes me realize how unthankful I am to have the word of God in such abundance, when brothers and sisters around the world may not even have one Bible.


----------

